# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Почему это мужчины сбривают лицо, а женщины ноги? Это намек?...

## PatR!oT

Почему это мужчины сбривают лицо, а женщины ноги? Это намек?...

----------


## Sanych

Намёк на что? Кстати-то, и не только ноги они бреют  Да и к тому же женщины носят колготки под брюки к примеру, а мужчину мех родной греет

----------


## Irina

Во-во)) Смешно иногда на женщин неухоженных смотреть - тонкие колготки, сквозь которые торчат волосы, выглядят по меньшей мере странно)))

----------

